# Spartacus: Blood and Sand



## RedSkull (Sep 26, 2010)

If you dig 300 or BLOOD/SLOW MOTION/VIOLENCE/SEX - FEST, I recommended check this out. It's pretty brutal,It greatly deserve it's R rating. 

Spartacus: Blood and Sand, The Complete First Season Blu-ray

Only problem is that the main character got cancer and wont be returning for Season 2 which might be a huge problem


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

They're doing a prequel season while Andy is getting treatment. They thought he had the cancer licked after the first round of treatments but apparently not.

I wholeheartedly recommend this show, its certainly one of the most [email protected]@ss things I've ever seen and the season finale was just too epic for words.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 26, 2010)

for sho. my gf didnt want me watching spartacus because EVERY chick was gorgeous and you knew at least two of them were gonna end up naked =D. also, we had a fun little game counting how many times they said "jupiter's cock" or some variation thereof


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> for sho. my gf didnt want me watching spartacus because EVERY chick was gorgeous and you knew at least two of them were gonna end up naked =D. also, we had a fun little game counting how many times they said "jupiter's cock" or some variation thereof





My wife loves the show, turns her on...I've successfully corrupted her


----------



## MUFASA (Sep 26, 2010)

"Once again the gods spread cheaks and shove cock in ass!"

That line is full of win

Spartacus is a bad ass show every episode was intense, wonder what they'll do as a prequel being that their isn't much history on spartacus before the slave uproar.?


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> "Once again the gods spread cheaks and shove cock in ass!"
> 
> That line is full of win
> 
> Spartacus is a bad ass show every episode was intense, wonder what they'll do as a prequel being that their isn't much history on spartacus before the slave uproar.?



From what I understand its backstory for all the characters introduced and is focused on the Ludus.


----------



## RedSkull (Sep 26, 2010)

Prequel would be toward the ''pre spartacus'' Batiatus and his wife plus their slaves story for what I red


----------

